# egg share... when will we get started?



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi all,

can anyone please offer any advice, been waiting to egg share since January after my first recipient decided to holiday the mth we should have been having treatment.

started cycle day one beginning of Feb rang clinic and was told to start taking the pill which i am now on the second packet of and still no word about when we will start rang clinic yesterday and was told id need to take the pill for another couple of weeks in which time by my normal cycle i would have had 2 periods, can anyone offer any advice as to why it is taking so long to get started.

my first ivf i didn't share but the whole process only took just over two weeks on the short protocol

is this long wait normal.

Thanks Nades xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure I can help as I am egg sharing but not yet started, but I guess it's getting your cycle matched up with the receipent.  I am not due to start until April/May time as still waiting for results of blood tests and my counselling is on 31st March, you could go onto the thread below and ask the girls on there as they have been or are going through it xxx

Good luck


----------

